# screen printing on coroplast



## kpromo1 (Aug 10, 2008)

We are screening shirts but are considering screening the 18x24 coroplast signs. We currently sub it out 5 or 6 times a month and wonder are we equipped to do it in house(We have the sign attachment on our press). We would probaly still sub out the big 3x4s and 4x8s. I know our current sub has a heck of a business just doing signs. What I don't know is how to cure the signs. I know it's some special ink from Nazdar, right? How do you cure the signs without laying them all over the shop to air dry. From what I've seen at our sub's shop, it's some kind of black light that cures them fast. Any thoughts or comments would be helpful.


----------



## jsreid (Oct 10, 2008)

Most signs will use UV ink, which will require a UV dryer to cure it.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I would build myself a drying rack just like bakers have for their loaves. One pack of 20mm plastic tubes and 4 T elbows per tier.

As for inks, there are some that are air cured.


----------



## kpromo1 (Aug 10, 2008)

kpromo1 said:


> We are screening shirts but are considering screening the 18x24 coroplast signs. We currently sub it out 5 or 6 times a month and wonder are we equipped to do it in house(We have the sign attachment on our press). We would probaly still sub out the big 3x4s and 4x8s. I know our current sub has a heck of a business just doing signs. What I don't know is how to cure the signs. I know it's some special ink from Nazdar, right? How do you cure the signs without laying them all over the shop to air dry. From what I've seen at our sub's shop, it's some kind of black light that cures them fast. Any thoughts or comments would be helpful.


Where do you buy a UV dryer?


----------



## GlennC (Mar 7, 2007)

I thought the right inks would air dry? Maybe call Silkscreensupply and ask. They have ink just for coroplast. *CRP-Corrugated Plastic Ink*

You can make a drying rack. I found one on the net. 
*Make a high capacity drying rack for around $35!*

But instead of pounding nails as he says. I'm going to use drywall screws and a cordless drill.
I'm always looking for an easier way!

I decided to make mine where I could take the top and bottom pieces
off and on. This way I can store the rack when not in use. I'm very limited on space.


Glenn


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

You do not need to use UV to do coroplast signs. There are several inks designed specifically for doing those signs that are air-dry.


----------



## kpromo1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Tj Ryonet Tech said:


> You do not need to use UV to do coroplast signs. There are several inks designed specifically for doing those signs that are air-dry.


 Again, Am I going to have a shop full of signs scattered around or on racks everywhere waiting to air dry or can I send them through the UV light and box them up to go out?


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

You can find used UV dryers out there but you are still going to spend around 6K to get one.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

glenns idea is even simpler than what i thought of.


----------



## hcp482 (Feb 1, 2008)

UV cures instantly under a UV conveyor dryer. Tanning bulbs work well to cure. You will be surprised how fast it will cure! Yes you can box and ship immediately after UV curing under a conveyor dryer. If these are going outside I would recommend UV inks the will hold up better than most air-dry inks. But if you must use air-dry make space available and wait. Most should not take more that a hour to reach a full cure. Additives to the ink can change curing times..


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Nazdar makes an air-dry ink called CoroGloss. It sets up pretty quickly, but I think it's best to leave it for a few hours before stacking.


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

could I get more info on Nazdar ?


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

dk prints said:


> could I get more info on Nazdar ?


This is Nazdar's Online Product Ordering & Info Site:
SourceOne - Home

This is the link to their corogloss ink:
SourceOne -


----------

